# Gheenoe Live Well



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Shouldn't be hard. You'll need a fill hose, an overflow hose, pump and through hull fittings. Plenty of pictures
and diagrams on the web for plumbing and wiring. 

or

take a ride to a gheenoe dealer and see how they plumbed theirs.


----------

